# Why is there no graphics driver for my nvidia card in FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE i386?



## Lasse (Dec 1, 2009)

When will there be a driver for my Geforce 9600GT in FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE i386 and FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE amd64?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## vivek (Dec 1, 2009)

32bit drivers can be downloaded from the official site 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd_190.42.html

64bit driver work is in progress.


----------



## aragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Apart from amd64 support, what's wrong with x11/nvidia-driver?


----------



## Learning (Dec 12, 2009)

190.42 & 195.22, the same problem

```
#error This driver does not support FreeBSD 8.x/-CURRENT!
```


----------



## buwei (Dec 12, 2009)

```
%uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.lhq 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

1

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f9
make install clean
```

2

```
[url]ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/195.22/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22.tar.gz[/url]
tar zxvf NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22.tar.gz
cd NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22
make install
```
3

```
ok
```


----------



## Lasse (Dec 18, 2009)

*Cannot install linux_base-f9*

I get the following error message: 
	
	



```
===>  linux_base-f9-9_1,1 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f9.
```

What's wrong?

Thank you/
Lasse.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

You need


```
linux_enable="YES"
```

in /etc/rc.conf to load Linux compatibility. In the meantime, you can try `# kldload linux`, but I'm not sure you can do that on a running system. 

BTW, you can also build the NVIDIA driver _without_ the Linux compatibility option. I've found no need for it, but I'm only running the Flash plugin under linux, nothing else.


----------

